# Ondulação forte - Açores 1 Novembro 2011



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 22:33)

Partilho aqui algumas fotos do mau tempo que assolou um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores.
As seguintes fotos dizem respeito à ondulação do dia 1 Novembro na ilha de São Miguel. 

Peço desculpa alguns estarem tremidos mas por vezes a força do vento era tanta que quase até era impossivel tirar algumas fotos 


Cumprimentos a todos

Estado do mar no Poço dos canêros nas Feteiras do Sul





Estado do mar na Fajã do Cascalho com vagas muito altas



 




 




 




 








Poço dos vinte e cinco - Feteiras do Sul




 









 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

Ilhéu do Rosto do Cão 






Miradouro da Vigia - feteiras do Sul



 



 


Feteiras do Sul (peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas na altura que estava a tirar as fotos as rajadas ultrapassavam em larga escala os 100km/h por isso foi muito dificil tirar uma foto mais nítida  )


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

Boa reportagem!


----------



## Hazores (2 Nov 2011 às 10:19)

Deixo aqui também fotos da ondulação na ilha do Corvo, todas as fotos são retiradas do Blog "Do Corvo para o Mundo"







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Para quem não conhece o Corvo, na terceira foto, a rede que se vê é a do aeroporto.


----------



## PDias (2 Nov 2011 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

estão excelentes as fotografias, muito boas e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2011 às 11:21)

Bem...atrevo-me a dizer: gostaria de ir um dia aos Açores e deparar-me com um cenário destes.
Maravilhoso arquipélago!

A última foto do Corvo é de arrepiar: não só a altura das ondas devia ser magistral como o vento era avassalador...




A falésia deve ter uns bons 60 metros (ou mais perto dos 80) não?!


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2011 às 12:40)

Belas fotos do Mar bravo pessoal


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

Impressionante a força do mar. 

Quantos dias já sem ligações marítimas e aéreas?


.


----------



## fablept (2 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Dan disse:


> Impressionante a força do mar.
> 
> Quantos dias já sem ligações marítimas e aéreas?
> 
> ...


Fica a notícia..



> Os ventos fortes, com rajadas que podem atingir mais de 100 quilómetros por hora, não estão a impedir a operação de hoje da transportada aérea açoriana SATA, que ainda não cancelou nenhum voo.
> 
> “A operação está a decorrer, não há nenhum voo cancelado hoje”, afirmou José Gamboa, porta-voz da SATA, em declarações à Lusa.
> 
> ...



A nível de ligações marítimas, não sei dizer, mas o porto de Ponta Delgada está "lotado".


----------



## Hazores (2 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

mais uma foto 

hoje na ilha terceira, da autoria de Brás Barcelos






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2011 às 23:30)

Impressionantes a altura das vagas! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 23:46)

Que brutalidade
Grandes registos, parabéns a todos


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 02:23)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje durante o dia de hoje 2 de Novembro na zona da Fajã do Cascalho, Fajã do Monte Gordo e Vale das canas na ilha de S.Miguel.

Cumprimentos



Vale das Canas 




 



 




 




 


Fajã do Cascalho




 





 




 




 




 




 


Fajã do Monte Gordo





 




 




 




 


Cumeeiras



 




 


Fajá do Monte Gordo





 




 




 




 




 




 


[/IMG]

 




 



 




 




 




 




 




 


Fajã do cascalho





 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 


A meio do caminho descendo a fajã do Cascalho encontrei algumas árvores caídas e arrancadas pela força do vento 




 



 




 




 




 




 




 


Ao descer a Fajã encontrei este cagarro possivelmente perdido e à espera que a noite cáia para encontrar de novo o caminho para o mar.


----------



## nelson972 (3 Nov 2011 às 23:43)

Hazores disse:


> mais uma foto
> 
> hoje na ilha terceira, da autoria de Brás Barcelos
> 
> ...




Impressionante!
Grande foto!


----------

